# Pressure Cooked Hard Boiled Eggs...



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 24, 2014)

Discovered something yesterday that I wanted to share. I know there has been discussion on cooking and peeling hard boiled eggs but yesterday I cooked them in a pressure cooker and they were the best eggs Ive ever made.

Procedure:

Take eggs from refrigerator, put into a steamer basket, add cup of water, close lid to PC
Set PC to low pressure setting 8 bar I think, pressurize on high and then lower and cook for six minutes, leave under pressure for another five
Remove from PC, dunk in cold water with a dash of baking powder in water

No only were the eggs cooked perfectly, no green yokes and slightly creamy centers.

Easiest and fool proof method for cooking eggs. You can soft boil them by reducing active cooking time by two minutes. 

Those that have a PC, got to try this.


----------



## Zwiefel (Jun 24, 2014)

can't stand hardboiled eggs...but I might have to try this for soft-boiled...nice work MB! At least I assume so...because there aren't any pictures.


----------



## LeperoftheFaith (Jun 24, 2014)

We used to have deviled eggs at my work where we used a pressure cooker. We would cook the eggs for a hour to caramelize the whites and give the yolks a chicken liver taste.

Heres the recipe.

Cover eggs with water in PC and bring to a a boil then lets simmer for 5 min so the whites set and don't explode after putting on lid.
Put lid on and cook for one hour.
Once the eggs are cooled separate the yolks and make filling with shredded dry aged jack cheese, small dice pickled red jalepenos, mustard, sherry vinegar and pickle brine to taste.


----------



## skiajl6297 (Jun 24, 2014)

Haven't tried PC method, but for reading fun and egg geekery, someone has spent A LOT of time considering this. Good read to follow, take it for what you will:

http://www.seriouseats.com/2014/05/the-secrets-to-peeling-hard-boiled-eggs.html


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 24, 2014)

Skia, Nice share. This quote is how I feel about my results

For a while now, I've been reading about cooking eggs in a pressure cooker. Those articles promise you a magic bullet: cook your eggs at low pressure in a standard pressure cooker, and they'll practically jump out of their shells.

I agree that the yoke can be firm, but I wouldn't call it rubbery. 

I'm pretty picky and this method yields results. Danny I promise Pic's next time


----------



## nerologic (Jun 24, 2014)

If you cook them in the PC for 45 mins - 1 hr, the white start to brown and taste deliciously nutty, and the yolk is still creamy. I hate hard boiled eggs, but these are heaven. Some call them quick hamine eggs.

Better yet, pickle them afterward and consider the lily gilded.

http://www.cookingissues.com/2009/1...s-day-one-eggs-lobsters-sorbet-and-champagne/


----------



## Mucho Bocho (Jun 24, 2014)

Nero, interesting. Is the long cooked PC egg tasty? Nutty and egg albumen seem at odds. What's the texture like?


----------



## nerologic (Jun 24, 2014)

Same white texture as a regular hard boil, yolk is more moist and not at all granular/crumbly. And where I say "nutty" others said "brown with some extra umami". I've been doing a dozen and keeping em in the fridge to satisfy cravings.


----------



## scotchef38 (Jun 25, 2014)

I have been doing this for a while.I came across the idea after googling.easier ways to peel hen fresh eggs.I can testify it works brilliantly.Was very surprised not to have exploded eggs.


----------



## Lizzardborn (Jun 25, 2014)

http://www.cookingissues.com/2009/1...essure-cooking-eggs-super-rich-sorbet-nstuff/

Following the links here I came to this link - the yolk bread sounds amazing for someone on low carb that adores sandwiches. How is exactly baked in the PC - you pour the yolk mix into open container, and throw some water - won't the vapor interfere with the baking?


----------



## nerologic (Jun 25, 2014)

I made that before. It is pretty nice as well, and very unique. You need to put the egg in an inner vessel in the pressure cooker, like a ramekin, and raise it slightly off the bottom of the pot. I set it on a mason jar lid ring as a spacer. Then put some water at the bottom of the pot, seal it up, and get cooking. The water only evaporates enough to get the pressure up. The stuff you're cooking does not get soaked. I've seen cakes and other floury items cooked this way, and they come out fine.


----------



## boomchakabowwow (Jun 25, 2014)

hard boiled? i use my electric water kettle. cold water, eggs..hit GO! it comes to a boil on it own..doesnt boil away and explode the eggs and burn them to a crisp in my new pan (my wife's nickname is "fire and forget")..wait 20 minutes..dump them into an ice bath. perfect everytime.

the ATK method for softboiled is AWESOME. effen foolproof.


----------



## DDPslice (Jul 4, 2014)

I use a contraption my dad bought years and years ago that runs on a timer and cooks it in steam, comes out decent. Liquid center, soft or hard it's controlled by a measuring cup and the time it takes for all the water to evaporate.

I will definitely try the slow PC method tomorrow!


----------

